# Missbrauch von DAV - Mailadressen



## Anglerboard-Team (17. Oktober 2006)

Mit Erlaubnis von Herrn Mikulin hier eine Warnung an alle möglicherweise Betroffenen.

Bei uns traf eine Email mit dem Absender "mikulin@anglerverband.com" ein mit folgendem Inhalt:

*Mail:*
Sehr geehrter Herr Finkbeiner,

ich bin in letzter Zeit schon etwas überrascht über Ihre sehr einseitige und unsachlichen Berichte in Ihren Online Veröffentlichungen.

Angesichts der Tragweite Ihrer verbalen Atacken sehe ich mich veranlasst, gerichtliche Entscheidungen gegen Sie herbei zu führen.

Weitere Schritte und Schadenersatzansprüche des Verbandes behalte ich mir vor.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Bernd Mikulin

*Mail Ende*

Nach Kontakten mit dem DAV (Herrn Winkel, Herrn Mikulin) dazu folgende Stellungnahme:

Diese Email kam definitiv nicht vom DAV oder von Herrn Mikulin.

Der DAV wird rechtlich Schritte einleiten gegen den Verursacher.
Wir werden mit unseren technischen Möglichkeiten versuchen den Absender zu ermitteln und dann ebenfalls rechtliche Schritte einleiten.

*Hier gehts zum kommentieren und diskutieren>>>*


----------

